# Does anyone feel like they're being listened to/watched/judged constantly?



## pbjsamm (Jul 16, 2013)

I notice when I'm at work, whenever I'm on the phone, it's always dead silent. I'm surrounded by like 50 coworkers, and it feels like I'm on stage giving an impromptu speech, and needless to say, the anxiety symptoms I feel are barely tolerable. Does anyone else feel this way? I feel like my coworkers are always listening to me. This feeling is intensified by the fact that they're always commenting on each other's phone conversations. Ughhh. I seriously can't stand being so close to these people. I'm such a private person and can't stand the lack of privacy I have when I need to talk to customers. I literally feel this urge to escape the situation the entire time I'm there. It's literally 8 hours of an adrenaline, flight/fight response. Talk about torture.

Also, I've wondered, and I seriously want to know... where are the other coworkers with anxiety. I try to weed them out, but I come up empty. I mean, no one else with whom I work seems to suffer from this malady in the least bit, and it's just perplexing as to how out of 50+ people, I'm the only one who wants to get the H out of there the entire time I'm there. Oh, and the obnoxious, arrogant, and/or just extremely confident individuals make me think. I mean, how can they seriously be that exposed and without a care in the world. I seriously doubt this is their normal personality and think some of them have got to be on medication.


----------



## daniellynelly (Apr 17, 2014)

Sometimes other people's anxiety just comes out differently than my own. I do feel like I'm being judged when anyone makes eye contact with me, and it's not so much the idea of being judged that kills me it's falling short on someone's criteria of good, acceptable, competent, worthy of time, ect.


----------



## cjstone (Jul 23, 2014)

*Same!*

I feel the same way. I feel like I am on stage for a performance the whole time I am at work, and I try to be very careful of what I say and do. Then, the one time I am not careful, or let my guard down for just a second- someone comments on conversations or things I did when I didn't think I was being watched. Weird!


----------



## bornofbrosiris (Aug 4, 2014)

As stated already, people manifest their anxiety in other ways. I for one come off as rather extroverted - I make small talk and conversation and jokes with my coworkers - but feel just as lonely as you...


----------



## jesse93 (Jun 10, 2012)

Yep, this happened to me yesterday, my manager had me call to check on my benefits, and she was sitting there the whole time while I had to talk to this lady, I felt like she was standing there judging me the whole time, so I ended up stuttering and sounding completely retarded.. I always wonder what my coworkers think about me, I always have little stutter fits and sound dumb :l

I hate being forced into a position where I have to do something and I'm being watched by multiple other coworkers.


----------

